

Facebook's In Trouble - ztratar
http://zachtratar.com/post/17447748039/facebooks-in-trouble#.TzblokzLwbE

======
ericmsimons
It will be interesting to see where Facebook goes with their mobile strategy,
especially if the "Facebook phone" rumors end up being true

